# ProLine Archery what happened to them



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

my first bow kill and several after were with a proline force ll, not the fastest but for those days probably the quietest bow of their time, when i say time i mean 1992. i still have that bow, the limbs are twisted now and is on the wall with the rest of the bows i own.


----------



## Cowhorses (Apr 7, 2017)

The old Proline had some great bows, probably the Point Blank was most notable. In fact I still have one...but one limb is cracked due to my new Liberty safe falling off the pallet and landed on my bowcase. I'd like to find an old Point Blank just to get the limbs. This bow has a soft spot in my heart and taken Mulies, WT and Elk with it and one Mountain Lion. If anyone might have an old Point Blank lying around I'd like to talk.


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't forget the proline new waves, those were good bows back in the day. The mountain bows weren't too bad as well.


----------

